# Sibelius 6.2 and Sierra



## MarcusMaximus (May 21, 2017)

I run Sib. 6.2 on Yosemite and it works perfectly. I'm thinking of upgrading to Sierra because I want to get the latest version of Logic but I'd rather not upgrade Sibelius at this point in time. I know that 6.2 is not officially supported on Sierra but is anyone running it successfully? Any particular problems I might encounter?


----------



## Dave Connor (May 21, 2017)

Having the same question, I did see that 6.2 is working apparently in Sierra. I think there may have been a font issue for some that they were able to solve.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 21, 2017)

Dave Connor said:


> Having the same question, I did see that 6.2 is working apparently in Sierra. I think there may have been a font issue for some that they were able to solve.



Thanks Dave. Good to hear. I wasn't able to track down anyone's experience of this but I'll have another look.


----------



## Dave Connor (May 21, 2017)

I definitely saw that combination posted as working on the Sibelius site Marcus. No doubt you know you have to dig around to find specific answers there. Let us know if you are able to confirm or find anything otherwise. (You may be like me in not loving the interface change after 6.)


----------



## Ashley Kampta (May 21, 2017)

I'm using Sibelius 6.2 daily on Sierra with only very minor issues with the mouse, specifically that mouse clicks don't register sometimes. It's very hit or miss, but the program is still usable if you don't mind occasionally having to mess around with tapping the Escape key a few times, or quickly pressing play and then stop to wake up the mouse again. It's probably a side-effect of old program and new tech. Definitely not a dealbreaker though, in my experience. I'm still happy with the way Sibelius 6.2 handles, even though it's showing its age a bit.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 22, 2017)

Ashley Kampta said:


> I'm using Sibelius 6.2 daily on Sierra with only very minor issues with the mouse, specifically that mouse clicks don't register sometimes. It's very hit or miss, but the program is still usable if you don't mind occasionally having to mess around with tapping the Escape key a few times, or quickly pressing play and then stop to wake up the mouse again. It's probably a side-effect of old program and new tech. Definitely not a dealbreaker though, in my experience. I'm still happy with the way Sibelius 6.2 handles, even though it's showing its age a bit.



That's great news. Thanks for letting me know you're able to use it ok, although the presence of that sort of 'side-effect' does suggest some incompatibility as you say. I suppose it might be the luck of the draw as to how the two interact on any one system. However your post is definitely very encouraging.



Dave Connor said:


> I definitely saw that combination posted as working on the Sibelius site Marcus. No doubt you know you have to dig around to find specific answers there. Let us know if you are able to confirm or find anything otherwise. (You may be like me in not loving the interface change after 6.)



It's more I'm used to working with 6.2 and it does everything I need it to do so I have no reason to upgrade it. And then have to deal with yet another learning curve to get used to it! I have certainly also read about some people not liking the newer interface so I'm happy to stay with the 'devil I know' for now, once it continues working reliably enough that is.

Thanks again guys!

Mark


----------

